

Please publicly disavow Tom Perkins at your earliest convenience - tomasien
http://istommydrunk.svbtle.com/please-publicly-disavow-tom-perkins-at-your-earliest-convenience

======
eli_gottlieb
I'd love to disavow Perkins, but I'm a filthy proletarian.

